# When is the Best Time To Buy A Car?



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

The "buy at the end of the month" advice is an old chestnut that is not all that clear cut. 

Because dealers worry about making their end of month numbers, the first few weeks of the month can still be a good time to shop. The staff doesn't eat unless they sell cars! Posting some units early on, makes it easier to sweat the sales at the end.

The end of the month (especially when it falls on a weekend) can be a crazy time to do business, with long waits and short tempers all around. Mistakes creep into the paperwork when short-staffed stores try and close a bunch of deals on the same day.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought mine towards the end of the month, in August I think..lol. Saved around $4k-$6k after everything so I feel like I walked away with a steal lol.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just waited and when a 0.5% interest was offered I bought, I also managed quite a substantial discount off retail.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

The best time is right after you get your annual bonus at work.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Never on a new car. They still stick it to ya on a new car. Better off buying a demo or low mileage used vehicle. For example, my 08' Z71 Avalanche was a demo used by the owner of the dealership. It had 6k miles on it and had never been titled, sold to me as a new vehicle. All factory warranties are valid still just like a new car. The dealership makes up the difference on the extra 6k miles over the 100k factory. The sticker on this truck was 46k. I was still able to use all rebates and my GM card money also, since the truck was still considered new and had not been titled. After all was said and done I got the truck for 33k out the door. That 6k miles saved me at least 9-10k and the truck was still brand new. Another example is the 2013 Cruze that my wife drives. We bought it used with 17k miles. Sticker on it was over 25k new. Car was still like brand new. The original owner took the hit on it. I bought the car out right for 19k out the door from the dealership. If I were to sell it next week, I could probably get most of my money back out of it. I finally figured out that buying a demo or nice used auto is a good way to save a lot of money. I have blown way too much money over the years on new cars and am tired of throwing money away.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wink,

Olds 403 in there???

I have 2 2012 Cruzes, a 2006 Pontiac Solstice and my first car, a 1971 Pontiac LeMans (455, 2 door) that my grandmother purchased new...

Best deal on a purchase for me: December 30th, 2006 on my wife's Solstice. End of the year, end of the quarter and end of the month... Car was purchased by a guy, as he was giving it to his wife for Christmas. She wanted an SUV. He took it back and we purchased it (legally USED as it had been titled) with 600 miles on the car....

MRB455
(See where the "455" comes from????)


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep, 403. I've owned three 400, W72 4-speeds and two 403's over the years. I've had better luck out of the 403's. The 400's I owned ended up with broke cranks, and spun bearings on a regular basis. 403's get a bad rap, but if you don't over rev them they will last forever. This one I have now is the best one I have ever owned. 55k miles on it and it has not ever had the engine worked on, but I don't beat on it either. It does not take a lot to wake a 403 up and make it a very respectable street engine, but I like to keep em all stock and original now and have no desire to race, just like to go to a few shows and cruise-ins. I have to say the 400's I owned did get a good working over and I probably caused most of the issues, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

There is no one the car has to impress BUT YOU! Keep it stock and enjoy it as long as you wish....... These large engines are not designed to see high RPM's..... Low speed torque is all they know.

Mike


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

August is a great time to buy, This is when the new model year starts to hit the lot and allot of dealers want to move inventory. Looking for a Truck? buy during truck month(usually February), currently giving $8,000 off the price of a new truck making it cost as little as used.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Buy a convertible or rwd in the winter months, it's crazy. Both were the case when I had my used '99 Cobra. Bought it in January and it was $6,000 below KBB.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

The last day of any month


----------

